# corbeille disparue dans Mail



## dvd (29 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous, 
je viens de m'acheter le macbook noir (mon ibook précédent a rendu l'âme avec plusieurs kernel panic)
je reconfigure Mail, sauf qu'il ne veut pas m'afficher la corbeille!! c'est bizarre! un truc aussi simple. pouvez vous m'aider?
merci

ici: http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image2yl1.png


----------



## xanadu (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

As-tu essayé de créer une nouvelle boîte aux lettres, puis aller vers Bal, choisir:utiliser cette boîte pour corbeille.




Mais avant, on va aller voir dans le forum défié aux "logiciels internet", des fois qu'ils y auraient retrouvés ta corbeille


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2007)

question toute bête 
As tu jeté un message?
fais le test , un message  par compte
car au début  la poubelle génerale ou de compte  n'apparait pas car elle n'est pas encore utilisée


----------

